# Social Groups



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/group.phphttp://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?do=grouplist 

What's up? They don't bite.

For me, I like seeing all the PRS porn in one spot instead of having to go through pages and pages of a thread.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like the concept as well


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Antisocial guitar players I guess?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Jeff. Thats right, people shouldn't be afraid to contribute more to these groups.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Interesting concept. Kinda like a house party (this forum).
After a little browsing (new posts), you tend to form a few
subgroups (social clubs) and hang out there (kitchen for me/
close to the beer fridge). Now take me to the Freakers Ball.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

it's not really the way i surf the forum, myself. i tend to use "today's posts" and leave it at that. that's my excuse at least


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I always just hit "New Posts" when I come to the forum and read whatever is there. If it doesn't show up there, I dont read it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm a new post guy too. I actually joined a social group but still have no idea of what they are or how to use them. To be honest, it just seems unnecessary.

TG


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My little hamster brain would prefer to go in quite the opposite direction.

Four or five sub-forums, period.


I look for new posts and probably overlook quite a few interesting threads because I don't dive into all the categories.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I always hit the new posts--and sometimes follow up on some of my posts--especially if I asked a question--but I have checked out the groups as well.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I wish there was a way to get direct access to social groups from the forums. Bump, because there doesn't seem to be.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I wish there was a way to get direct access to social groups from the forums. Bump, because there doesn't seem to be.


Funny you should say that as I was wondering why no-one contributes after the initial "Hey how you doin"? Yes it would be better to not have to get in there in a round a bout way!


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I wish there was a way to get direct access to social groups from the forums. Bump, because there doesn't seem to be.


+1 
Easier access could get more people interested in using these groups.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have looked at doing that but there does not seem to be any way. At least that I can find so far. Too bad because it would help.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

How about make another sub forum *Social Groups* in the Pub below *Sports and Gaming?* 
Make a locked thread with a link to the social groups?


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

That's a good idea because I remember seeing that and making a Winnipeg Guitarists Group (Join if your from Winnipeg!!!) but a few weeks later I came to the forum and thought I was trippin because I couldn't find this group section so I just forgot about it.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*Luddites Unite*

How come there isn't a Luddite social group??? appears most GC members would qualify..........then of course there is the quote..."I don't want to join a club that would allow me to be a member"....lol


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just a reminder that you can access the Social Groups by clicking on the UserCP link on top bar of the main page.. You will see the Social Group link in the left hand column. From there you can join or create a Social Group.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

the social group section has a lot of new features with the new version of vBulletin, whisch we just upgraded to yesterday. Fell free to check them out via your UserCP


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I added some default pictures to the groups. If you are the owner and want to change them, please do so.

I see you can now subscribe to a social group. Might come in handy for the city specific groups.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

A new group has been created for the Montreal folks.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?groupid=22


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I just created a new group for players in southern ontario


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Seems like the Acoustic Group is the only one that gets any lovin'.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?do=grouplist


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I tried to join the Acoustic Lovers social group and didn't see any link for joining. Do you have to have a certain number of posts to join a social group? Or am I overlooking something?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bw66 said:


> I tried to join the Acoustic Lovers social group and didn't see any link for joining. Do you have to have a certain number of posts to join a social group? Or am I overlooking something?



I guess you must. I just joined it with no problem. Now I guess I better upload some pics of my HD28V to it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> I tried to join the Acoustic Lovers social group and didn't see any link for joining. Do you have to have a certain number of posts to join a social group? Or am I overlooking something?


Anyone??? 

I would like to see a group for guitar teachers too. If I were able to join it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Groups screen has changed drastically.:smile:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/group.php


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks much better. Much more user-friendly for those of us who need things to be ridiculously obvious!


----------

